# Grizzly White/cream Colored Paint Equivalent?



## Splat (Aug 8, 2016)

I've searched but haven't found an answer yet. I know the Rustoleum Hammered Dark Green is probably the closest for the green color paint Grizzly uses on their machines. What about the white, or some folks say it's cream, color? I brought a piece of my G4003G lathe into the stores to find a close match but no luck so far. Anyone have any luck matching the white/cream color? Thanks.


----------



## TomS (Aug 8, 2016)

I have a PM-932 mill that needed some touch up on the cream colored pieces.  I went to my local auto paint store and they mixed me a quart to match.  

Tom S.


----------



## master of none (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Splat,If it were me I'd first call Grizzly and see if they sell there paint which probably     painted in Taiwan but they might have some touch up paint or if you can get a big enough piece to take to a paint shop with a computer that tell you how to mix the paint for that color,that's my 2 cents .


----------



## Splat (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks guys. I know they can shoot it and get it really close but I don't need a quart. I guess it'll have to be though.


----------



## Baithog (Aug 9, 2016)

Valspar Tractor & implement - International Harvester White #5339-15. I got mine from Rural King to paint the spokes on my G759 because they kept rusting from my sweaty hands. Grizzly does have touch up paint available. I got some to cover scratches on my G602 by the delivery gorillas.


----------



## 737mechanic (Aug 9, 2016)

Grizzly does sell spray paint for their machines but I am not sure what they charge for it.


----------



## Splat (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks Larry/Baithog. I'll see about that Valspar one.


----------



## 737mechanic (Aug 9, 2016)

Here is the link to the grizzly paint. 6 bucks but says Not available for immediate shipment.

https://www.grizzly.com/parts/PPAINT-24?utm_campaign=zPage


----------



## Splat (Aug 14, 2016)

I went to both Lowes and HD and neither could color match to oil based paint. Rustoleum Painter's Touch Ultra Cover in Almond is pretty damn close to the Grizzly "white", or cream color, but it's latex. I figure it won't hold up long, especially to cutting coolant. Amazon has the Valspar IH White in a quart but I've not seen anyone else mention that as a match. I'm going to Ace Hardware now and will see what they've got. If no luck then I'll be going the Amazon way.


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 14, 2016)

I have a good match for my G0602. Unfortunately, the paint was touch up from a satellite dish company back in the eighties so there is no practical way of replicating it.  

You could mix your own.  Paint tints/pigments are available on line.  Start with a quart of white enamel and add pigment to get your desired color.  You could get a leg up from a sympathetic DIY by having them scan a sample and give you the formula.  

Here is a place to start looking.  http://www.toolocity.com/tenax-universal-coloring-paste.aspx?gclid=COma97yywc4CFQiLaQod2wEBpQ


----------



## Splat (Aug 14, 2016)

I finally found one that's pretty darn close. Rustoleum Appliance Epoxy spray in Almond (7882830). The girl at the HD sprayed a small spot on the back headstock cover plate off my G4003G. She dried it and came back to me and I couldn't tell where she painted it. I had to really study it good to finally see it. Close enough for me. I'm spraying the chip tray first, which required the most touchup. I've used this appliance epoxy paint before and it's held up well. We'll see how it goes.

PS, thanks RJ. I used to work paint at local hardware store a few years ago so I'm familiar with tinting, color matching, etc..  The problem these days is due to the govt the paint companies are changing their chemistries and a lot of stores are phasing out the old oil-based (good stuff) paints. Modern oil based paints are good but not as good, IMO, as the old stuff from >5-6 years ago. I tried all the local paint places and no one could match up this color into an oil based paint, which I still can't believe. It was either latex or enamel (and not the enamel of old!)


----------



## DoogieB (Aug 15, 2016)

Here's what IH white looks like on my mill (the ring in the middle):




It's very, very close but just a shade off.  Good enough for me and who knows how much consistency Grizzly has in their paint colors from year to year.


----------

